# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  E cuditshme

## The Pathfinder

Pershendetje.

Duke qene se kam nje Router ADSL dhe mikrotik per tu futur ne internet dhe doja te hapja portat, e hoqa mikrotikun nga ky PC dhe e lidha direkt me routerin.
Portat qe doja, i hapa per nje sherbim timin, por ne disa faqe ndonjehere nuk futem dot duke qene i lidhur nga Routeri.
Nese lidh mikrotikun, nuk kam asnje problem per tu lidhur ne internet.
Por me mikrotikun nuk i kam portat e hapura  :i ngrysur: !

Si mundet te zgjidhet ky ngerc?

----------

